# Can you help ID these fish?



## Rizup (Jan 29, 2008)

I've got a couple of fish I am trying to ID. Any help is appreciated.

1) Fish on left side of the pic - Either Tramitichromis sp. "Intermedius" or Lethrinops (albus Kande Island maybe?) ?










2) Fish in the middle of the pic - Sold as Ngara Flametail. Is this a female or a male who lost his color? He was getting picked on as seen by damage to his fins. Has been left alone for a while now and is doing good.










Pic of when we first got him. He is on the top right.










3) Ahli, Fryeri, or some hybrid? Sorry for the crappy pics

Pic 1 - Fish is second from the top










Pic 2 - Fish on the right










Thanks for all the help!

Mike


----------



## Rizup (Jan 29, 2008)

Doesn't show all of the fish very good, but here's the current setup. I really need to get the new canister outlet ordered or made


----------



## Rizup (Jan 29, 2008)

Any thoughts on these? I noticed a lot of views but no ideas on what they are. Any help or opinions are always appreciated. Thanks again!

Mike


----------



## nickyboy69 (Nov 12, 2008)

Rizup said:


> I've got a couple of fish I am trying to ID. Any help is appreciated.
> 
> 1) Fish on left side of the pic - Either Tramitichromis sp. "Intermedius" or Lethrinops (albus Kande Island maybe?) ?
> 
> ...


The fish in your 1st pic 1) on the left has the spots of a juvinile Moorii. how big is it?


----------



## Rizup (Jan 29, 2008)

He actually was a Tramitichromis sp. "Intermedius" and was probably about 4+". Unfortunately, I lost the fish to what I feel was bloat, along with my Lemon Jake.  He was getting to be one of my favorites.

I got another a few months back, but he is still coloring since he is the little guy in the tank now. I highly recommend them, as they are beautiful fish.

Mike


----------



## alanastar (Mar 6, 2006)

Rizup said:


> He actually was a Tramitichromis sp. "Intermedius" and was probably about 4+". Unfortunately, I lost the fish to what I feel was bloat, along with my Lemon Jake.  He was getting to be one of my favorites.
> 
> I got another a few months back, but he is still coloring since he is the little guy in the tank now. I highly recommend them, as they are beautiful fish.
> 
> Mike


Agreed, had these myself but am unsure if the trade name T.Intermedius is correct. Check out the aqualog and you can see what i mean.
Very nice fish :thumb:


----------



## fancy diver (Mar 21, 2009)

definately Also called lethrinops intermedius or green faced lethrinops. that looks like a female flametail. 
You got some nice fish!! that lwanda is bangin!!! booya


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

The 4 and 5 pic with the blue male with a slightly yellow belly... definitely not a S. fryeri! Not sure, what did you get him as? Kind of looks like a Protomelas spilonatus tanzania, maybe he is a hybrid of such?

The "Lethrinops" does look like the so called "Intermedius". "Intermedius" is an unknown as it doesn't seem to match up with known fish from the lake. "Intermedius" is rather common, and it would be unlikely that you got an unmarked rarer Lethrinops, as far as odds go. Was he sold under a name?

The Ngara had color at first? Unless it was a small hormoned fish and the colr wore of it has to be a he. You have a lot of other really nicely colored Aulonocara, maybe he is at the bottom of the pecking order, not sure why he would not show any color thou while all the other males show alot of color.


----------

